
Letter and symbol misrecognition in highly legible typefaces (2015) - isralcduke
https://typography.guru/journal/letters-symbols-misrecognition/
======
hackuser
If you are a professional in the field of typography, what is the/an
authoritative source on (mis)recognition of characters - if that is even the
correct term and if I am asking the right question? (Maybe typeface only has a
tiny effect, for example.)

It interests me and I pick it up in bits and pieces as I come across it, but
that's slow, leaves holes in my understanding, and it's unreliable: I'm never
sure of the quality of what I'm reading - is it just some person's opinion? A
fringe theory? etc.

~~~
Someone
Typeface can have huge effects, as fraktur/blackletter show
([https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Calligraphy.malmesbury....](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Calligraphy.malmesbury.bible.arp.jpg),
via
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blackletter](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blackletter),
is a nice example)

However, even that diminishes with experience.

------
notacoward
I prefer the "infant" lowercase 'a' purely on the basis of aesthetics. The
two-story 'a' seems fussy and pedantic. And the loopy 'g' descender that's so
fashionable nowadays drives me nuts. In both cases I suppose an argument can
be made that the versions I dislike are better for readability, and thus
should be preferable as defaults, but I'm glad we almost always get to choose
our own typefaces most of the time nowadays.

~~~
MaulingMonkey
> In both cases I suppose an argument can be made that the versions I dislike
> are better for readability

This actually matters for my custom tiny ~5x4 pixel font on 4K screens, but
I'm still using the infant lowercase 'a'. Partly because I can't seem to
recreate the double-stacked a that I liked, and partly because it's very hard
to fit into the 5x4 grid. But the end result is that there's less than a pixel
difference between my 'a' and my 'o': A solid pixel instead of an AAed one.

(A 2x screenshot:
[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/MaulingMonkey/TtyRecMonkey...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/MaulingMonkey/TtyRecMonkey/f8bb763a5f51c32b33407e1193c96b8ee6db4028/.projnfo/screenshots/Untitled.png)
)

------
mbrookes
Ironic then that this article is set in a hard-to-read typeface!

